# اخر اعمالي على artcam



## hassan_C4d (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام يشرفني ان اكون عضوا في هذا المنتدي الرائع و ان استفيد من خبرات اخواني في مجال الـ cad cam فانا مبتدئ في برنامج الـ artcam و اجد التعامل مع برنامج الفوتوشوب و الكوريل درو و برامج اخرى و هذا تصميم من تصاميمي ارجو النقد البناء و جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## محمد النماصي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة جدا


----------



## khaled farag (28 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع أخى فهذا عمل محترفين


----------



## داود بن داود (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جميلة اخ حسن تسلم إيدك


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يبارك لك فيها


----------



## opmm6_ta (13 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تحتاج النقد
ماشاء الله فنان


----------



## ali hedi (13 نوفمبر 2011)

عمل احترافي و متميز اتمني لك التوفيق


----------



## hussam.ibrahim (7 أبريل 2014)

حلو


----------



## wood wood (12 أبريل 2014)

ما شاء الله​


----------

